# Adopted- dog from shelter no transport needed



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I would like to adopt the golden that is in the Athens, GA shelter, listed int he rescue forum here. I have NEVER organized a transport before and would like anyone with some experience to give me a call. I would post my number here since I think time is of the essence. I don't want her to be put to sleep. I think that is agiainst rules, so please contact me via PM and I will check my messages as frequently as possible tonight and tomorrow at work. Thanks...Luisa


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't help you, but I think you are wonderful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Call the shelter first thing in the morning and see what you have to do to put a hold on her and make sure she is safe. Then post here on where you are. I'm sure there are some here who know about organizing a transport. And perhaps someone who can pull her and foster while the transport is being organized. Let's keep this bumped up in the am too.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I already called but of course they were closed. I will call first thing in the morning to let them know I want to adopt her. Maybe I can pay the fee via credit card. I will post as soon as I know anything...THANKYOU!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

You will likely have to get the person picking up to adopt her from the shelter. I don't think most shelters are okay with not meeting the adopter. A white lie that harms no one as I see it.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Got your PM. I'll keep up with this thread. Also, let us know where you are so we can figure out a transport if it's necessary. I'm not too close to Athens, but I can go in between if you're coming north.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I just read the PM more carefully, Jax's Mom is in NYC. So we're gonna need a lot of help!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We will need GA, SC, NC, VA, MD, PA, and NY people to help.

Here's the list of volunteers from momtoMax's thread:

GEORGIA
jealous1 Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
jealous1 Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
amy22 Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
Alan K Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
caseynme northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
jealous1 Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
jealous1 Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
Looni2ns Metro Atlanta, GA
*Augustus McCrae's Mom to Atlanta, GA
*msteeny28 lives nearby Folkston, GA 

SOUTH CAROLINA
Augustus McCrae's Mom Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
coppers-mom Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
nolefan Fort Mill, SC
*Millysmom Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
*Alan K GA/SC border on wkds

NORTH CAROLINA
doglvr00 30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
fostermom Raleigh, NC
GoldenMum High Point, NC
goldielocks Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
Merlins mom Charlotte, NC
nolefan 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
*Augustus McCrae's Mom willing to go to Charlotte, NC

VIRGINIA
Millysmom Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)

MARYLAND
kathi127 Glen Burnie, MD
*mainegirl from Baltimore, MD to north

PENNSYLVANIA
Hali's Mom Erie, PA (transport organizer)
ilovemydogs Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
mainegirl Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
momtoMax Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
MyGoldenCharlie Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
shoobandsheeb (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
*WLR Eastern PA


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I just read the PM more carefully, Jax's Mom is in NYC. So we're gonna need a lot of help!


 
How awesome to have you in our corner to help!! Please see other thread as it's more up to date re: pulling/transport information.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82752


I just notice I double posted jealous1 on my list! Gotta fix that!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm up in Canada, not sure I can do much from my end here but I want to thank you for adopting this beautiful girl!

Maybe ask one of the mods to change the title or start a new thread with a title saying "GRF Transport from GA to NYC" or something along those lines might catch more peoples' attention. 

I can't wait to hear more about this dog and see pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Essjay*

*EssJay

Here is the thread on Audrey in Athens, GA, that Jax's Mom is adopting.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82752*


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> *EssJay*
> 
> *Here is the thread on Audrey in Athens, GA, that Jax's Mom is adopting.*
> *http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82752*


 
Thanks, I did see that thread, but changing the title of one of these threads would probably help catch the attention from members in the states requiring transports.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I can definately help in the Greensboro NC area!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am in NJ right outside of NYC - if it happens over the weekend I can help!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If they dont adopt to someone out of the area, maybe one of the members in the area can adopt the dog and Jax'sMom can pay the fee by crcard to the shelter. I hope it works out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Athenspets.net site*

I looked at their site and I am PRETTY SURE THE ADOPTION APPLICATION HAS TO BE COMPLETED:

http://www.athenspets.net/?page_id=9

Jax's Mom: Ask Jealous1 (terry) if you should fill this out and submit to them.


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

I see GoldenMum has the Greensboro, NC area covered--we are neighbors! *waves*
This is wonderful and I will watch this thread and hope it all works out JaxsMom!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am one of those people that gets lost in her own backyard....but my husband said he would go with me, so if help is needed for the frederick maryland area let me know.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I can (and have) do from above Batlimore to middle to upper N.J. and i will be around this weekend. Just let me know
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

THANKS ALL>>>>>UPDATE>>>>

After a long day of trying to set things up, We found out that Audrey was taken by GRRA rescue. Although I wont be having her with me, I have comfort in knowing she is safe and will be loved!


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for the update Jax's Mom! 

Leslie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd call one of the paid transporters. This way you will not be risking any Dept. of Agriculture policies. Rescue Road trips may be a transporter that can help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Day late, dollar short, but hold on to the info!


----------

